# Things to include on a label



## dominici (Apr 22, 2007)

Is it compulsory to include things like where it your garmets were manufactured and what the washing instructions are? I've seen nothing official as yet but one site said it was recommended but not compulsory for the care instructions and that you only had to say if it was manufactured elsewhere if you suggest otherwise in a logo or tag


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Check out this post: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t17483.html


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

dominici said:


> Is it compulsory to include things like where it your garmets were manufactured and what the washing instructions are?


In most parts of the world, yes. Like most legal questions we can't give you a proper answer if you don't fill out your location information or mention it in your post though.


----------

